# Who Reads the Manufacturers Handgun Manual



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've noticed many novice pistol owners as well as experienced pistol owners fail to read their manufactures handgun manual. Just wanted to get an idea who and who doesn't and to what extent.

1. Never, just throw it away with the useless pistol lock?
2. Scan through it to read pertinent parts?
3. Throughly read it?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

#3 then i throw away the lock before i strip the gun and clean it (actually i detail strip it because i have to make sure i know how it works, why it works and that i can repair it when it doesnt work)


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> (actually i detail strip it because i have to make sure i know how it works, why it works and that i can repair it when it doesnt work)


That's all men. Women only need to know THAT it works.

#2


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I mistakenly double posted the same topic trying to figure out the poll option? Oops.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not JUST the owners manual, but also any other manual i can find (service/armorers manual)

and not just handguns.... my motorcycle owners manual is next to the well used PINK book (service manual) ....


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

denner said:


> I mistakenly double posted the same topic trying to figure out the poll option? Oops.


No worries, I merged them.

As for the poll, I read all the manuals. All kinds of good info in there such as proper break down procedure, ammunition information, any practices that may cause my gun not to function (a big issue for many Kahr owners when the manual is left unread) information on what may void my warranty etc.

If I am shopping for a gun I will download the manual before hand to see if there are any deal breakers about the gun in the manual.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> No worries, I merged them.


I want super powers, too!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted the in between just because their are parts of the manuals I am just not going to read, and I've already done a massive amount of research to the firearm prior to purchasing it, so I've already amassed the pertinent information, going through the manual is usually just to get a feel for what the manufacturer says and recommends.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I find the manuals very short on cleaning, maintenance and lubrication. I have never seen a manual that did a good job explaining how to clean the gun and maintain it and lubricate it properly. Some manufacturer's don't even have detail stripping instructions and I have to rely on the internet for information....some good some notsogood. The manuals provide basic information and I would like to see them improved. 

Also, with all the safety warnings in the users manuals, often in RED, you would think they would emphasize the need for the owner to get good safety training and training on how to properly use and shoot the gun and a reference guide on where to go to get safety and operational training and an empahsis on the importance of training as it relates to safety and personal liability. 

I am SURE someone here will show examples of well-written manuals that do have these things covered, but the vast majority dont.
CC


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I read Shakespeare. Manuals are for squares. :blah:


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, I read the manual.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Holly said:


> I read Shakespeare. Manuals are for squares. :blah:


Good friend for Jesus sake forbear
To dig the dust enclosed here!
Blest be the man that spares these stones,
And curst be he that moves my bones.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Holly said:


> I read Shakespeare. Manuals are for squares. :blah:


^Like this

I read thru them one time. Besides the fact that my Grandfather and me used to do nothing but load shells and repair/ maintain firearms (mostly shotguns) I watch a TON of videos on each handgun I own from handgun gurus and try to take each of their advice into account and meld them into my own way of handling and taking care of my firearms.

Im the Jeet Kune Do of firearms


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Good friend for Jesus sake _*forbear*_
> To dig the dust enclosed here!
> Blest be the man that spares these stones,
> And curst be he that moves my bones.


shakespeare for bears


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> shakespeare for bears


hahaha thats awesome!!! alot of the guns i have are 2nd handed, as i like to find good used guns, so they ususally dont have manuals for them. but thats when i look up the manufacturers manual off of their website. i generally just read it once unless, i have a problem or need to read it again for some company-specific data. but i keep all my manuals for reference, i never throw them away as they come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Good friend for Jesus sake forbear
> To dig the dust enclosed here!
> Blest be the man that spares these stones,
> And curst be he that moves my bones.


I have a friend! Yeeesss!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

i read the parts that look different


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> No worries, I merged them.


Thank-you VA, a great and well designed forum and not to mention great moderators as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

cclaxton said:


> I find the manuals very short on cleaning, maintenance and lubrication. I have never seen a manual that did a good job explaining how to clean the gun and maintain it and lubricate it properly. Some manufacturer's don't even have detail stripping instructions and I have to rely on the internet for information....some good some notsogood. The manuals provide basic information and I would like to see them improved.
> 
> Also, with all the safety warnings in the users manuals, often in RED, you would think they would emphasize the need for the owner to get good safety training and training on how to properly use and shoot the gun and a reference guide on where to go to get safety and operational training and an empahsis on the importance of training as it relates to safety and personal liability.
> 
> ...


Did the users manual that came with your car tell you how to dismantle the engine? Did the booklet that came with your computer cover motherboard repair?

There are users manuals and there are maintenance manuals. Some people out there have no business going past the basic field strip of a pistol and the manufacturer has to take that into account, sometimes too much information can be a bad thing. As for the training, that would be a nice touch, but where does it end? Should they tell you what class to take, what brand of ammo or holster to buy, maybe which makers oil to use? We have to take some responsibility for our lives, we can't just sit around and be let by the hand. But I agree, a pitch for the NRA Basic Class wouldn't be a bad idea for the US manuals.



denner said:


> Thank-you VA, a great and well designed forum and not to mention great moderators as well.


Thank you, we try.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I read manuals but I know my limits, I have very handy friends......My motorcycle manual is at Cobras house. He can work on my bike and I rarely leave my bikes stock. My guns neither for that matter.

If I lived in Oregon I might keep the bike manual over at Tedfromhells place, I think we could hang out if we lived closer.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> I read manuals but I know my limits, I have very handy friends......My motorcycle manual is at Cobras house. He can work on my bike and I rarely leave my bikes stock. My guns neither for that matter.
> 
> If I lived in Oregon I might keep the bike manual over at Tedfromhells place, I think we could hang out if we lived closer.
> 
> RCG


would that it were so....


----------



## RugerSR40cfan (Dec 3, 2011)

I not only read it from cover to cover, but go on-line and download the PDF version for later use . . . Plus things get lost.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

They are mostly legal CYA for the maker but there is info. there that I do need to know so I read them and keep them.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> #3 then i throw away the lock before i strip the gun and clean it (actually i detail strip it because i have to make sure i know how it works, why it works and that i can repair it when it doesnt work)


I do just about the same thing. In fact a few years back, when my son was still in high school, he used one of my old Ruger locks for his wall locker. That lasted about two years until they made him take it off due to the "fact" that Ruger promotes violence. :anim_lol:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I do just about the same thing. In fact a few years back, when my son was still in high school, he used one of my old Ruger locks for his wall locker. That lasted about two years until they made him take it off due to the "fact" that Ruger promotes violence. :anim_lol:


i would think a ruger LOCK promotes safety


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

3 read everything I can then I look for everything I can get to upgrade my firearm so I can make it the best it can be

I also check this site daily for new guns I want to get for myself

http://www.armslist.com/?utm_source=c000015&utm_medium=plink&utm_campaign=p009598


----------



## Survivor (Oct 30, 2011)

When it comes to my guns, the manual is the bible.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

:smt033


----------



## Azermiath (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I don't read every word I go through and read most of the sections. 80% of the manual or so is read and that is before I even shoot it which I believe is the way to go. I know some people won't look at the manual untill they are in trouble or have problems with the guns. I feel bad for them.


----------



## speedrrracer (Dec 17, 2011)

Chronic over-researcher...I haven't even bought my pistol yet, and I've already read 4 owners manuals.

I've also watched two gunsmith videos, 2 armorers videos and read this forum, too


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Holly said:


> I want super powers, too!


Not until you have been bitten by a radioactive spider or been to that planet(and back)that Kal El is from.
with the new obummercare I would try for the planet trip thingy first!


----------



## Sawmilljack (Jan 4, 2012)

_If I am shopping for a gun I will download the manual before hand to see if there are any deal breakers about the gun in the manual._

Thanks that's a great idea that never entered my mind but one that I'm for sure going to take advantage of from now on!


----------



## Shuban (Jan 24, 2012)

I read handgun manuals.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Reading is fundamental.......


----------



## jrod (Apr 21, 2010)

Everytime I buy a Handgun I always read the manual,and I've been shooting handguns for 30 years.


----------



## NE_SR9 (Jan 22, 2012)

I definitely recommend reading your manual for any gun you purchase. Just for an example. Some pistols can be dry fired without damage to the weapon either with the clip in or not. I own an SR9 and I have seen countless videos of other SR9(c) owners dry firing their weapon without the clip in. The manual for the SR9 warns not to fire any SR series with the mag removed because it may result in damage to the mag disconnect mechanism and/or striker. I found a little better explanation online.
"The SR9 has a magazine safety, which is located in the slide. When inserted into the pistol, the magazine pushes the magazine safety upward, allowing the striker to hit the primer of the cartridge in the chamber. Without the magazine in place, the striker rubs on the mag safety, creating a harder, gritty trigger pull, which over time if done repeatedly, will degrade the SR9’s trigger pull."
My point with this being it might sound basic to read your manual but there are some people who do not because they believe all fire arms are the same. I only bring this up because it is something I have seen lately. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scooby630 (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess my choice should have read "yes i did" as it was my first handgun. I can say that it wasnt as good as i thought it would be. But i did read it and absolutly got alot out of it.

A friends springfield manuel recomended the reader to use the six o'clock aiming method.
It would have been nice to read that sort of thing in my PX4 manual.
Mybe a more in depth cleaning procedure.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd much rather spend the time to read the manual and then say "I could've done without that" as opposed to saying "damn, I wish I'd read that" after hurting my self, someone else, or the firearm, because the manufacturer "changed something"...

Whatever works for ya


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Why would you not read the manual?*

Lotsa good stuff in there,,,
Along with lotsa needless Nanny State stuff as well.

But not reading it is simply ignoring good information.

Aarond

.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Read the manual? That's cheating!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Real men don't read no stinking instructions,until you screw something up.

Like the Ruger example,it's a pretty good idea to.There's almost always a tidbit in there you didn't know or forgot about and different guns are...different.Older designs rarely remain the same,time almost always adds upgrades that may drastically change the gun so the manual is your first source for that info.What ammo can you use,can you run increased pressure rounds in it or stuck with std ammo.I wanted a Sig Trailside and knew it was target ammo only going in.Trigger guards were breaking because some people ran HV in them,when it clearly states the gun isn't designed for it.Live and learn.


----------



## Tnic (Jul 5, 2012)

Bullet goes here
Finger goes there
Bullet comes out here
Gun goes BANG

Yep, now I can toss the manual. (jk) :mrgreen:

Seriously I really do go through it to ID the itty bitty pieces parts and give her a good scrubadubdub. Not only do I read it, I download it and zoom in to check the fine print.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

What manual?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Instructions are for troubleshooting problems. :mrgreen:

Just kidding - I read them sometimes. More often than not, I actually download the manual before I even buy the gun, to familiarize with it and see if I really want it.


----------



## njmike (Jul 28, 2012)

The only problem is that there is just very basic ingo in the manual. I don't expect an oversized manual but more info, in general, would be helpful.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

#3 I refuse to risk not knowing something about my firearm that I could've learned by reading the book that came with it. That would be pretty stupid. :smt021


----------



## tk421991 (Jun 9, 2011)

Depends on what the manual says. Some manuals don't come with a take-down guide, so I then buy a seperate one for reference. 

Reading the manual thoroughly is fine if your Scotty or Hank Hill, but refering to the manual is fine if you have a question. Similar to reading car manuals, you only go to it when you want to know what kind of oil or brake fluid to put into it.


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

The one's that don't read them are know it all's. JMO


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

tk421991 said:


> Depends on what the manual says. Some manuals don't come with a take-down guide, so I then buy a seperate one for reference.
> 
> Reading the manual thoroughly is fine if your Scotty or Hank Hill, but refering to the manual is fine if you have a question. Similar to reading car manuals, you only go to it when you want to know what kind of oil or brake fluid to put into it.


This brought up an interesting point to me. I read all of my gun manuals, but I've never read any of my vehicle manuals (other than referring to them as you have mentioned.) Seems counter intuitive.


----------



## mustang652 (May 2, 2010)

I read them and where possible safe them to file when I can find them on line. Had no choice at first on my 1911 and M1 Carbine and backed it up with online versions.


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

*holds head down in shame* Bought my Ruger brand spankin new. Never opened the manual. Watched a video online to make sure I could strip it, clean it, and put it back together.... and that was it.


----------



## nvchad2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Brand new here and brand new to handguns. Just thought I would chime in to say I've thoroughly read all of the manuals for my rifles. Just bought a Ruger SR22 this weekend and before I did anything with it I read the entire manual, disassembled it to cleaning level and then reassembled it just so I would know how. Then I went to the range and put a few hundred rounds through it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll scan the manual to see if there is anything I need to know about takedown and reassembly. I immediately stop once I hit the crap about how guns are dangerous and how I should never carry a gun with a loaded chamber and all the other CYA legalese.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

By some of the questions on this forum, you can tell that reading is NOT fundamental.......


----------



## gunny21223 (Mar 12, 2013)

I would if I had one. that's what I'm trying to find the owner's manual a LA380 lightweight Semiautomatic pistol. Can anyone help me?


----------



## mikemc53 (Feb 11, 2013)

I read the manual, not only for handguns but just about anything I buy, or get. I know that there are many sharp sorts that don't need the manuals 'cause they know all about this stuff anyway...I'm just not one of those...kinda thick, I am, but I eventually get it.


----------



## Paul1954 (Mar 6, 2013)

I absolutely do. My wife calls me a sponge when comes to learning anything new or different. I want to know everything I can so I also comb the forums for more information.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Life is way too short to spend time reading owner's manuals. :watching:


----------



## majulook (Mar 16, 2013)

I read everyone of them. Afterwards I strip clean the weapon, run about 50 rounds through them and clean again.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I always read the manuals, mostly so I know how to put it back together. After all, everybody knows guys can disassemble anything.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

When you think you know all there is to know, it is time that you stop and learn something because you have stopped paying attention.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been shooting for 37 years and have owned fine handguns for the last 33 of those years, I can honestly say I've read every manual that accompanied each purchase. I can also say each time I learned something I didn't know. I like to decide if reading the manual was worth my time AFTER I've read it.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

momtotwo said:


> When you think you know all there is to know, it is time that you stop and learn something because you have stopped paying attention.


I LOVE that! With your permission, I will use it in discussions with my 12-year old son.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

they send manuals with guns now?


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

BigCityChief said:


> I LOVE that! With your permission, I will use it in discussions with my 12-year old son.


I would be honored. :mrgreen:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

um.......... usually not until I have a problem I can't figure out. Kinda like playing golf. Don't watch any You Tube videos on curing a slice until I can't figure out what the H*ll I'm doing wrong all the time.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> um.......... usually not until I have a problem I can't figure out. Kinda like playing golf. Don't watch any You Tube videos on curing a slice until I can't figure out what the H*ll I'm doing wrong all the time.


Your slice is because you're using an S&W 9 instead of a 9 iron. (Geesh!)


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Your slice is because you're using an S&W 9 instead of a 9 iron. (Geesh!)


Doh. Glad you set me straight.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

Most of what I buy are used and the manuals are not included - if there ever was a manual.

I will skim over the contents at least. The first sentence in a paragraph usually tells most of the information of the paragraph. So the parts starting out with "Get training prior to carrying this firearm..." I usually skip the rest of the paragraph. Likewise for "Reloaded ammunition can be dangerous..." I just about never read the "How to Use the Included [cheap and nasty, bureaucrat mandated] lock" portion.

Some firearms will have specific information about lubricants and cleaning materials. I try to avoid using the types of materials claimed to destroy the plastic, for instance.

So yes. I read manuals. Information is power.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

gunny21223 said:


> I would if I had one. that's what I'm trying to find the owner's manual a LA380 lightweight Semiautomatic pistol. Can anyone help me?


It would help if you included the manufacturers name along with the model how else can you do a simple search on Google or your search engine of choice withoout that information. La 380 alone will get you all kinds of junk.
Go do it yourself how else will you become a Jedi Knight? :smt076
Sheesh 
Gabby


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

cclaxton said:


> I find the manuals very short on cleaning, maintenance and lubrication. I have never seen a manual that did a good job explaining how to clean the gun and maintain it and lubricate it properly. Some manufacturer's don't even have detail stripping instructions and I have to rely on the internet for information....some good some notsogood. The manuals provide basic information and I would like to see them improved.
> 
> Also, with all the safety warnings in the users manuals, often in RED, you would think they would emphasize the need for the owner to get good safety training and training on how to properly use and shoot the gun and a reference guide on where to go to get safety and operational training and an empahsis on the importance of training as it relates to safety and personal liability.
> 
> ...


I will read the manual when I purchase a new model gun that I've never owned before.

Most manuals don't provide detail disassembly information for legal reasons. If someone is not a gunsmith or is not skilled, detail stripping is not a good idea, nor is it necessary for routine maintenance. It can result in an unsafe or unreliable gun.

As for providing "safety training," it is not necessary for every gun owner. Gun safety is quite simple & no "training" will turn a reckless gun owner who lacks common sense into a safe gun owner. I've been a safe gun owner for 40 years & a competitive shooter for 15 years. I've never had any training. My brother - a military veteran has had "training" & I wouldn't be in the same zip code when he handles firearms.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

While I never throw them away I usually scan the manual by chapter to see if there are any special things I need to be aware of. I do end up reading the manual completely in time.


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

I bother only with the lube and maint section. Safety is ingrained in me and really, if you don't know enough to not point the gun at innocent people or animals, you should have your guns taken away.


----------

